# Fuel pressure tester options for CIS ??



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

I am looking to buy a good quality FPT for CIS, has anyone used any on the market, and what are your opinions?

What I have found so far is:

CTA3420 - made in USA 
http://www.amazon.com/CTA-3420-Jetronic-Injection-Pressure/dp/B008FJXA3M


S&G33865 - ??
http://www.tooltopia.com/tool-aid-3...scplp6940224&gclid=CKG5hKX5o8cCFcQUHwodM0AN5g

Harbor Freight 97706 - Chinese
http://www.harborfreight.com/master-fuel-injection-pressure-test-kit-97706.html

I know some of you may have made your own. Where did you find the banjo bolts and fittings?

Edit:

also found the TU-447

OTC 6550


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

CIS is hard enough to work on and to you must trust your gauge. That leaves Harbor Freight out.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

I just bought the CTA kit since it's USA made and not much more $$ than the others (except OTC, which was $300). I will report.


----------



## malonion (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah, I would be interested in what your guys determine. I am trying to decide which route to go as well on this.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Banjo bolts and fittings come from years of saving while working as a mechanic. Or just go to the junk yard and see what they will give you [or you can put in your pocket].


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

Butcher said:


> Banjo bolts and fittings come from years of saving while working as a mechanic. Or just go to the junk yard and see what they will give you [or you can put in your pocket].


Yes, i understand I can just pull them off cars but how do you adapt them to a quick connect fitting without them spraying? 

very specifically talking about this:



http://mrotools.com/74471-lang-m14-1-50-banjo-bolt-for-cis.aspx


I am going to try a couple of things and report.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I see what you are saying now. 

Quick and CIS pressure tests never have worked for me. I have always used the factory pressure testers from BMW and Mercedes. Lots of leaks and adapters.

A little ingenuity will go a long way. Usually this path brings a lot of trial and error [and fuel leaks]. Be safe cause there is no reason to tell you fuel vapors burn and liquid fuel burns in the eyes.


----------



## TrueNorthist (Dec 12, 2013)

Butcher said:


> Be safe cause there is no reason to tell you fuel vapors burn and liquid fuel burns in the eyes.


Not to mention what happens when fuel gets injected into your skin at 90psi.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

Butcher said:


> I see what you are saying now.
> 
> Quick and CIS pressure tests never have worked for me. I have always used the factory pressure testers from BMW and Mercedes. Lots of leaks and adapters.
> 
> A little ingenuity will go a long way. Usually this path brings a lot of trial and error [and fuel leaks]. Be safe cause there is no reason to tell you fuel vapors burn and liquid fuel burns in the eyes.


I should have received the tester this weekend so I can begin testing. They claim they will give a 100% refund if the tester is returned in NEW condition, I suppose I could clean the fuel smell off first. I would prefer to keep it, I just don't want leaks and shoddy fittings.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

TrueNorthist said:


> Not to mention what happens when fuel gets injected into your skin at 90psi.


That's not going to happen unless you have a cut.

If were taking about diesel injection pressures, then maybe then I can join in on this statement.


----------



## TrueNorthist (Dec 12, 2013)

One of my apprentices years back was holding a bodged connector together with his hand and some gasoline got injected into his palm. Wasn't very deep but he sure made a racket when it happened. 2 Days later he came in with a note from his doc saying his hand was infected where the fuel pierced the skin and he might need surgery. 2 months later he returned to work with a chunk missing from his hand and 3 fingers that no longer worked very well. The muscle tissue died and had to be removed. He ended up going into a different field cause who can pull wrenches for cash with just 1 and a half hands? A shame too, he was one of the few.

I am told it is common and the whole incident became a part of my new-hire and apprentice orientation sessions from then on. I am told even 30 psi can be enough with the right conditions, a cut as you say and/or simply aimed at exactly the right spot. Near the end of my tour I was adding new safety measures almost daily. What you and I might have shrugged off without mention now is cause for a full work-safe inquiry, along with the accompanying rise in insurance costs.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Having that experience in life is something memorable and is good to share with people you know.

That said, crap happens. I have no idea what you could do as a journeyman technician working with high pressure fuel lines. I could not wear leather gloves while working around fuel pressure lines. The newer fuel systems are much higher than CIS and the newer vehicles are much more 'compact' making working with cumbersome gloves virtually impossible. With 35 years of twisting wrenches, the callouses on my hands are probably like leather anyway.

Again, thanks for sharing your story, I'm certain the next time I work with a fuel leak, I will be a little more cautious.


----------



## TrueNorthist (Dec 12, 2013)

I have to confess that I also do not wear gloves for the same reason as you: I need that touch or stuff goes sideways in a hurry. And yes, it was a much, much newer car the lad was working on so the pressure was likely well north of anything I usually dealt with. I tend to leave the newer and/or gas stuff to fellas who actually know such systems, which is something I should be ashamed of but at my age that emotion is long since dead and buried. :facepalm: Fact is I have diesel flowing in my veins, but I still seem able to learn some "new" things -- like my G60 and this CIS rig I just got, so I guess I have a few miles left in me yet. I had no idea that a gas injection system could be so elegantly simple... I really ought to crawl out from under my rock more often.

Cheers!


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6060634-DIY-Fuel-Pressure-Tester


fyi these are temporary
only to be used for testing

not for permanent installations!


with some creativing modifications (hard lines) you could make it more permanent


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

I got to test out my pressure tester kit Saturday, I will take some pics later. Fittings are good quality so far, and fit well. I have to reuse my copper washers when putting the test fittings on. It says made in USA, knock on wood.

On thing I didn't like about it is that the fittings are loose in a plastic bag, and the blow molded case does not have any indentations where the fittings would reside. In other words, they slide around in the case, and it would not be readily apparent that any were missing. I suspect the case is used for other kits, so it is rather generic.

Edit: I bought the CTA 3420 kit.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

Worked like a charm, I love this kit. Main complaint is that the blow molded case is not specific to the fittings that came in the kit. More like a generic case.


----------

